# Grafiktreiber für iMac mit Windows XP funktionieren nicht...



## Darian (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe entschieden dass ein ausgedienter iMac als Büro PC weiter verwendet werden soll. Habe also ganz normal XP installiert, und jetzt ein paar Treiber probleme.

Laut Linuxshell => lspci handelt es sich um eine Radeon X1600. Genau diesen Treiber habe ich von der ati Homepage gezogen, leider funktioniert da nichts.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder irgendwelche Ideen wie ich das Problem lösen könnte. Momentan ruckelt noch jedes Fenster das verschoben wird.

Danke für alle eventuellen Infos
lg Darian


----------



## MicFragger (25. August 2010)

Zwing windoof zu dem treiber...rechter mausklick arbeitsplatz/Eigenschaften/hardware/Geräte Manager/Grafikkarte/treiber Aktualisieren/Software von einer bestimmten quelle installieren/nicht suchen, zu installierenden treiber selbst wählen/Grafikkarte/dann den pfad zum ati ordner, in dem der treiber drin ist...
windoof sagt dir dann , dass der treiber nicht signiert ist usw...du klickst dann einfach auf trotzdem installieren und machst ein neustart 

Voilla


----------



## Bratkartoffel (25. August 2010)

Hallo,

die x1600 könnte auch die Mobility Version der Karte sein, da brauchst dann einen anderen Treiber. Lade dir am Besten mal den Treiber für die x1600M runter und probiere den aus.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Darian (25. August 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
und danke für die Infos. 

Aber das hat sich schon erledigt. Die Windows Treiber waren bei dem Mac dabei. 

Nachdem ich diese installiert habe, hat alles funktioniert.

thx und lg
Darian


----------

